# hulk body/hulk labs



## plifter198 (Aug 16, 2013)

anyone here try this brand? If so, was it any good/worth getting? thanks!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 16, 2013)

Everyone in kindergarten uses it. g2g


----------



## plifter198 (Aug 16, 2013)

cool man thank you.  saw all the reviews on eroids which sound great but then also read some fishy stuff happens on that forum so just wanted to dbl check here.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 16, 2013)

no source checking brotha...


----------



## plifter198 (Aug 16, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> no source checking brotha...



thats not a source check....that asking if anyone has using a brand. being hulk labs. just as if i had asked about geneza or genshi. right???


----------



## Natura (Aug 29, 2013)

Always g2g and they ship domestic us...


----------



## Swfl (Aug 29, 2013)

eroids is the den of liars


----------



## moodyman1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> eroids is the den of liars



Maybe so..but Hulk Labs is def g2g.


----------



## plifter198 (Sep 3, 2013)

thats what im worried about...heard eroids is very shady :/


----------



## Grozny (Sep 5, 2013)

domestic us lab, one thing is for sure at least u will find a testo prop in each products


----------



## massfx22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Heard mixed things. might try for myself


----------



## Swfl (Sep 5, 2013)

If im buying gear there is only one place I go anymore...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------

